
Ask HN: Feedback for My Startup - gamerfreakish
Hi guys,<p>I have been living in Japan for a few years now and have been helping out all my foreign friends finding a good place to visit and I&#x27;ve noticed that most of their complaints revolve around the language and location.<p>Example, they couldn&#x27;t understand the description of a statue or the historical story behind a temple, this can be solved by hiring a guide, but they can be pretty expensive.<p>Since I love podcast and love to travel while listening to it so why not build an app for that, although it&#x27;s still under development, would love to hear what your thoughts are.<p>Below is the site and if you scroll down you&#x27;ll find the feedback form, it wouldn&#x27;t take more than 5 min! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;travel-pod.firebaseapp.com&#x2F;<p>Thank you, I appreciate it!
======
brudgers
It's a content driven concept. I visited the website. Right now, it does not
have interesting content. Interesting content is the hard part.

~~~
gamerfreakish
Thank you for the comment, yes podcast will largely depend on the content, but
if the platform is interesting enough maybe it can attract a good content
creator.

